# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Las desaladoras, principal preocupación de Arias Cañete en la nefasta herencia socialista en materia de agua"

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

El Ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha calificado este martes de nefasta la herencia recibida en política de aguas y ha explicado que el panorama es, cuando menos, preocupante.

La situación nos ha obligado a hacer una profunda reflexión y replantearnos las políticas desarrolladas por el anterior gobierno, para empezar a diseñar medidas adecuadas y eficientes, ha añadido.

En una interpelación urgente de Joan Sabaté, de la Entesa pel Progrés de Catalunya, Arias Cañete ha manifestado que particularmente preocupante es el sistema de las desaladoras, que estaba llamado a sustentar el abastecimiento para consumo humano y riego agrícola a lo largo de la costa mediterránea.

El ministro ha recordado cómo el plan de desaladoras suponía la construcción de 51 instalaciones. En este momento 17 están en explotación y 15 en construcción. Se han invertido 1.664 millones de euros y, en estos momentos, precisamos de otros 762 millones de euros más, si queremos que las 32 desaladoras iniciadas estén operativas.

"La inversión total sería de 2.426 millones, ha desgranado, para añadir que las 17 desaladoras operativas producen 111 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desalada, es decir, un 16,45 por ciento del total de los 678 hectómetros cúbicos que tenían que estar produciendo en la actualidad.

En cuanto a uno de los usos básicos del agua desalada previsto en el plan, el regadío, Arias Cañete ha explicado que el coste de producción por metro cúbico es muy superior a lo que pueden soportar los costos del sector agrario; 1,1 euros/metro cúbico, frente a los 0,30 euros/metro cúbico como máximo.

Por tanto, ha proseguido el ministro, para hacer viable el uso de las desaladoras hay que acudir a una cadena de subvenciones encubiertas, porque, de lo contrario, los agricultores no demandan el agua de la desaladora. Es más, algunas de las desaladoras ya terminadas, ni siquiera pueden entrar en servicio, al cien por cien, porque carecen de licencias, les falta conexión a la red de agua potable u otras razones, ha añadido.
Expedientes Sancionadores

En cuanto al incumplimiento de la Directiva 91/271 sobre depuración de aguas residuales, la herencia no es mejor. Arias Cañete ha recordado que las actuaciones del anterior Gobierno en esta materia están recogidas en el Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas. Su ejecución está tan retrasada que ha dado lugar a dos procedimientos sancionadores: uno por depuración de aguas residuales en zonas clasificadas por la Directiva como normales, y, otro, en zonas clasificadas como sensibles, ha explicado el ministro.

Arias Cañete ha desgranado como en el primero de estos expedientes se nos exige la depuración de 23 grandes núcleos urbanos de más de 15.000 habitantes y de los cuales 11 ni siquiera han comenzado a construirse. En cuanto al segundo, el ministro ha informado que piden que España construya 39 instalaciones depuradoras para minimizar los daños de efluentes urbanos en áreas con una calidad ambiental que requieren de su clasificación como zonas sensibles.

Por último en materia de depuración, Arias Cañete ha avanzado que España se encuentra a las puertas de otro expediente sancionador después de que la Comisión haya enviado a España requerimientos de información por la deficiente recogida de aguas residuales o mala depuración en 912 aglomeraciones urbanas de entre 2.000 y 15.000 habitantes.
Problemas Financieros en las Sociedades de Aguas

En cuanto a los entes dependientes del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente encargados de la gestión del agua en España, en particular las sociedades de agua, Arias Cañete ha vuelto a calificar la situación de preocupante.

Estas sociedades de aguas se crearon para la ejecución de obras hidráulicas de forma rápida y eficaz mediante encomienda de gestión y financiación con recursos propios, aportaciones de capital del Ministerio, fondos de la Unión Europea, reversiones de los usuarios en forma de cánones y a través de las tarifas por el uso de las infraestructuras.

El problema ha explicado Arias Cañete- es que dos de las fuentes de financiación no están disponibles hasta que se acaban las obras y, en alguna sociedad, se han realizado inversiones por encima de los recursos propios; más de 4.000 millones de euros, contando con 1.652 millones de euros y sin disponer de los ingresos de otras fuentes de financiación. Todo esto supone dejar a las sociedades en una situación que el derecho mercantil tipifica con toda nitidez. En este momento, se necesitan, a corto plazo, 800 millones de euros de financiación para poner en explotación algunas inversiones, ha añadido.
Planificación Hidrológica

Para el ministro Arias Cañete, otro aspecto preocupante ha sido el proceso de planificación hidrológica de las demarcaciones hidrográficas que se debería haber terminado en diciembre de 2009, según la Directiva Marco del Agua.

El ministro ha explicado que para España se han definido 25 demarcaciones: 16 intracomunitarias, cuya planificación es competencia de las comunidades autónomas, y 9 intercomunitarias, en las que la responsabilidad planificadora es del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. En total 25 planes, de los cuales, hasta la fecha, sólo se ha culminado uno de cuencas intracomunitarias, el de Cataluña.

Los demás planes todavía no están aprobados. Por ese motivo, la Comisión Europea ha presentado una demanda contra España en el Tribunal de Luxemburgo por incumplimiento en dos puntos relevantes: el plazo de aprobación y la realización de un proceso de participación pública, ha explicado.

En este momento, Arias Cañete ha recordado como España es el país más atrasado de Europa en la aplicación de la Directiva Marco del Agua. Si hubiera una sentencia condenatoria, tendríamos sanciones económicas. La no aprobación de tales planes puede llegar incluso a comprometer inversiones realizadas con los Fondos Europeos o con fondos del Banco Europeo de Inversiones en materia de agua, ha dicho.

El anterior Gobierno no fue capaz de poner de acuerdo a todos estos actores y desbloquear la situación que actualmente vive la planificación hidrológica, tanto en España en general, como en las demarcaciones del Tajo, Júcar y Segura en particular, ha añadido.

Nuestro objetivo es tener revisados y terminados todos los planes de demarcación hidrográfica intercomunitarios en el mínimo plazo posible. Queremos tenerlos, si puede ser, antes de que termine el año 2013. Nuestra intención es apoyar a las comunidades autónomas en la redacción y aprobación de sus planes, ha aclarado Arias Cañete.

El ministro ha avanzado que el proceso de planificación se desarrollará en el marco del Pacto Nacional del Agua que se ha planteado, con el objetivo de asegurar el suministro de agua en suficiente cantidad y calidad, con el apoyo solidario de todas las comunidades autónomas.

Este pacto será de larga duración, tendrá carácter estratégico y vertebrador para todo el territorio nacional. Resultado del mismo será la propuesta de un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional que contemplará los acuerdos del pacto y materializará sus objetivos, recogiendo el trabajo desarrollado durante la aprobación de los planes de cada una de las 25 demarcaciones existentes en España, ha manifestado.
Depuración y Reutilización

Arias Cañete ha señalado como otro de los grandes retos del Ministerio el impulso de la reutilización del agua depurada en España hasta alcanzar el volumen de 650 hectómetros cúbicos/año de agua reutilizada, pero sin olvidar el empleo de trasvases.

En este sentido, Arias Cañete recuerda que los trasvases ya se emplean en la actualidad para garantizar el abastecimiento y dar de beber a miles de personas en España, por lo que no puede suponer motivo de alarma para nadie.

Así las cosas, el ministro ha recordado como ejemplos significativos de trasvases en España el Acueducto TajoSegura, garantía del agua que se bebe en Albacete, Murcia, Alicante o Almería; el trasvase NegratínAlmanzora, y todos los del Ebro de los que se benefician cántabros y vascos (EbroBesaya, Alto de Tornos, desde el Cerneja, Cerneja Ordunte, Zadorra Arratia, Alzania  Oria).

También ha mencionado el trasvase JúcarVinalopó, construido por el Gobierno anterior, pero que todavía no ha entrado en funcionamiento, y los que se realizan desde la cuenca del Guadiana a las Cuencas Atlánticas Andaluzas para garantía de Huelva y Sevilla. Cataluña cuenta con los trasvases de SiuranaRiudecanyes para el abastecimiento de Reus, donde se trasvasan anualmente hasta 5 hectómetros cúbicos al año, y el trasvase del Ebro al Campo de Tarragona, donde se transfirieren hasta 70 hectómetros cúbicos al año, estando autorizados hasta 120.

La realización de trasvases entre cuencas en España -ha concluido el ministro- es una práctica común y una solución satisfactoria para garantizar el agua que beben los españoles. Se regula con una norma de ámbito estatal: El Plan Hidrológico Nacional, acordado entre todos y que establece todo tipo de garantías, especialmente ambientales, y en todas las cuencas afectadas.

----------

